# Pop-Up Miniature Terrain Kit by Stonehaven Miniatures



## ced1106 (Jun 15, 2014)

*Pop-Up Miniature Terrain Kit by Stonehaven Miniatures*

This is SM's fourth KS, and they have fulfilled their existing KS's. 

The KS has five settings, and is $350 away from it's next one. That's $32 for six sets!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2087444096/pop-up-miniature-terrain-kit


----------



## ced1106 (Jun 29, 2014)

Last three hours! Only *eight* more backers needed for the last stretch goal!

Already added: Roads, Forests, Water, Village, Graveyard. 

14 terrain kits for $32!


----------



## Rebel Minis (Jul 2, 2014)

This is awesome!


----------

